# 'Anonymous' Hacks WBC



## Branch (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZJwSjor4hM&feature=player_embedded\

or if you'd prefer:

[video=youtube;OZJwSjor4hM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZJwSjor4hM&feature=player_embedded[/video]

i'm not sure what the average f.a.f. -user's knowledge of the WBC is, but i assume it's > average. 

the seven minute mark is about when the fun starts.

i just like her smile, is all. i like to have a giggle now and then.


----------



## Cam (Feb 25, 2011)

Her smile scares the fuck out of me


----------



## Kihari (Feb 25, 2011)

Apparently the website defacement in question was this thing here.



Branch said:


> i just like her smile, is all.


 
She sure knows how to be an annoying old bitch.


----------



## Deo (Feb 25, 2011)

This is just WBC feeding WBC's need for attention.


----------



## Tango (Feb 25, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> This is just WBC feeding WBC's need for attention.


 

Of course. They are just baiting some so they can find a way to sue them. Why to you think they're 'church' has so many damned lawyers? My atheist group has been following these assholes for a while. 

Besides, Anon has better things to do.


----------



## Citrakayah (Feb 25, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> Of course. They are just baiting some so they can find a way to sue them. Why to you think they're 'church' has so many damned lawyers? My atheist group has been following these assholes for a while.
> 
> *Besides, Anon has better things to do.*


Like..?


----------



## Deo (Feb 25, 2011)

I do like though how Anon with quiet civility says "Stop making hoaxes we issued no threat. But we can be a threat. We can, and have just proven we can, take you out at any time. We let you continue as we are busy with bigger things."



Citrakayah said:


> Like..?


 They've been involved in the riots in the Middle East at the moment. FYI. 
Working with and through social networks and youth in revolts.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 25, 2011)

I want some of that delicious cake.


----------



## Kihari (Feb 25, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> This is just WBC feeding WBC's need for attention.


 
You know, it's incredible the lengths they'll go to just to put themselves in the spotlight. Some of their methods, like this one, even stray from the usual "piss everyone off" plan and transcend into the downright silly.

I guess negative attention is better than no attention at all?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 25, 2011)

WBC is full of it right now.
It wasn't anon.


----------



## Tango (Feb 25, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> I do like though how Anon with quiet civility says "Stop making hoaxes we issued no threat. But we can be a threat. We can, and have just proven we can, take you out at any time. We let you continue as we are busy with bigger things."
> 
> 
> They've been involved in the riots in the Middle East at the moment. FYI.
> Working with and through social networks and youth in revolts.



Exactly. Not only that, but they don't like to silence the voices of others, even if it is Westboro Baptist Church.


----------



## Deo (Feb 25, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> Exactly. Not only that, but they don't like to silence the voices of others, even if it is Westboro Baptist Church.


 THIS SO MUCH THIS


----------



## Tango (Feb 25, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> THIS SO MUCH THIS



Well, it's kind of obvious with the organizations they target. Scientology, the assholes fucking with Wikileaks, helping take the Middle East from monarchies/dictatorships into something resembling a free state. Sure, some of them are assholes (i.e. Jessi Slaughter but that was mostly /b/ to be honest) but they are trying to make actual changes for the better, believe it or not.


----------



## Deo (Feb 25, 2011)

The Jessi Slauhter thing was a /b/ raid, not Anonymous. /b/ claims to be Anonymous, but it is not. Some of Anonymous is /b/, but not all of /b/ is Anonymous. I hate that assumption that /b/=Anonymous.


----------



## Tango (Feb 25, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> The Jessi Slauhter thing was a /b/ raid, not Anonymous. /b/ claims to be Anonymous, but it is not. Some of Anonymous is /b/, but not all of /b/ is Anonymous. I hate that assumption that /b/=Anonymous.


 
Oh I know. Believe me, I know.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 25, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> The Jessi Slauhter thing was a /b/ raid, not Anonymous. /b/ claims to be Anonymous, but it is not. Some of Anonymous is /b/, but not all of /b/ is Anonymous. I hate that assumption that /b/=Anonymous.


Trust me I know.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 25, 2011)

Anon both scares and amazes me. It's like a hivemind...how do you fight that? defeat one and ten more are in its place. 
they do some amazing powerful things...I shudder to think if things started to go...very wrong though


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 25, 2011)

there should be an 'over 9000 THIS' button.


----------



## Tango (Feb 25, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Anon both scares and amazes me. It's like a hivemind...how do you fight that? defeat one and ten more are in its place.
> they do some amazing powerful things...I shudder to think if things started to go...very wrong though


 
It's like trying to punch individual bees in a swarm. Not going to get too far against numbers like that. And they can swell their ranks within hours. Then there are the bot nets they have.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 25, 2011)

Best way to deal with bees is also the best way to deal with anonymous. Dont grab a stick and start whacking the nest, like WBC has done with their shenanigans.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 25, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Anon both scares and amazes me. It's like a hivemind...how do you fight that? defeat one and ten more are in its place.
> they do some amazing powerful things...I shudder to think if things started to go...very wrong though


 You _*can't*_ win against anonymous.


----------



## Deo (Feb 25, 2011)

I think for the most part Anonymous is starting to see itself as a world influence rather than a vigilante group. They are holding themselves better and are more civil on topics and with press. They also have been choosing better targets. So I think if anything we can hope to see Anonymous gaining more ground (especially since it does not have to work under U.N. or bureaucratic protocols) for the good of humanity and lulz.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 25, 2011)

Deo said:


> I think for the most part Anonymous is starting to see itself as a world influence rather than a vigilante group. They are holding themselves better and are more civil on topics and with press. They also have been choosing better targets. So I think if anything we can hope to see Anonymous gaining more ground (especially since it does not have to work under U.N. or bureaucratic protocols) for the good of humanity and lulz.


 in short
"FOR GREAT JUSTICE!"


----------



## Deo (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes. For great justice. And with a hivemind there is no dictator to enforce wrong calls, no one in Anonymous is forced or coerced into wrong doings. Most are moralfag white haxxorz and would leave. With more people and multiple inputs into choosing targets for operations most agreed upon targets are beneficial to humanity. As CF put it, for great justice.


----------



## LLiz (Feb 26, 2011)

Branch said:


> i'm not sure what the average f.a.f. -user's knowledge of the WBC is, but i assume it's > average.


 
Initially I didn't know what WBC was, so I Googled it, here are my results in order: 
WABCO Holdings Inc (WBC on NY stock exchange)
World Baseball Classic
World Badminton Championships
World Boxing Council
Westpac Banking Corporation
...
Then I saw "Westboro Baptist Church" and I was like "OH! of course!!!". 

Now I am confident that I know exactly what WBC is, obviously the fags and Sweeds in Anonymous are going straight to hell for this.

Those damn bimbos and dykes...


----------



## Eske (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow.  I wanted to set my monitor on fire and throw it out the window, listening to that woman talk.  Serious respect for Anon for having the patience to put up with such trivial bullshit.


----------



## Tango (Feb 26, 2011)

Eske said:


> Wow.  I wanted to set my monitor on fire and throw it out the window, listening to that woman talk.  Serious respect for Anon for having the patience to put up with such trivial bullshit.


 

Off topic: That is a REALLY cool looking avatar, Eske. My wife loves birds (she said if she makes a fursona it's going to be a raven/crow). Only problem is that owls are really dumb IRL.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 26, 2011)

That news guy is hot

EDIT: omg I want to slap that passive-aggressive bitch.


----------



## Tango (Feb 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> EDIT: omg I want to slap that passive-aggressive bitch.


 
With a pitchfork covered in salt and rattlesnakes.


----------



## Eske (Feb 26, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> Off topic: That is a REALLY cool looking avatar, Eske. My wife loves birds (she said if she makes a fursona it's going to be a raven/crow). Only problem is that owls are really dumb IRL.



Haha, thanks.    Sadly, I've never known a real-life owl, so I'd have no idea as to their intelligence.  But I do think they're pretty.  C:

Back on topic...



Deo said:


> I think for the most part Anonymous is starting to  see itself as a world influence rather than a vigilante group. They are  holding themselves better and are more civil on topics and with press.  They also have been choosing better targets. So I think if anything we  can hope to see Anonymous gaining more ground (especially since it does  not have to work under U.N. or bureaucratic protocols) for the good of  humanity and lulz.



I agree, I see a lot of this too.  In fact, I was quite impressed with the fact that they didn't engage WBC that much at all, and in fact made WBC out to be the crazy assholes that they are, simply by remaining tactful and respectful, letting that woman shoot her mouth off and dig her own grave.  I definitely think Anon has and will have a lot of power to do a lot of good -- a few years ago, I think I probably would have chuckled at a statement like that, but lately I've been seeing that they can actually wield a lot of power for the better.  Chump fools like WBC don't deserve their attention, in my opinion.  WBC is laughable, they'll run themselves into the ground all on their own.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 26, 2011)

Deo said:


> The Jessi Slauhter thing was a /b/ raid, not Anonymous. /b/ claims to be Anonymous, but it is not. Some of Anonymous is /b/, but not all of /b/ is Anonymous. I hate that assumption that /b/=Anonymous.


 
This. A German Shepherd is a dog, but that does not make all dogs German Shepherds.


----------



## crustone (Feb 26, 2011)

[yt]j7Of_2ykZpQ[/yt]


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 26, 2011)

Eske said:


> In fact, I was quite impressed with the fact that they didn't engage WBC that much at all, and in fact made WBC out to be the crazy assholes that they are, simply by remaining tactful and respectful, letting that woman shoot her mouth off and dig her own grave.



Anon just realized that you dont need to engage this kind of people, that you can simply let themselves tell the world how stupid they are. All you need to do is let them speak.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Feb 26, 2011)

Okay. Hack site and replace everything with hardcore gay porn.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 26, 2011)

> I have committed over 9000 sins



TROOOOOOOOOOAL!


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Feb 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGZVL24rGY0

gotta love anon.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 26, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> Okay. Hack site and replace everything with hardcore gay porn.


 
Ehhhhhhh that sounds more like something /b/ would do. Anon is a lot more mature then /b/


----------



## Love! (Feb 26, 2011)

I tried to watch the video, and then realized that I couldn't possibly care less.

Learn to embed, OP.


----------



## Deo (Feb 26, 2011)

Love! said:


> I tried to watch the video, and then realized that I couldn't possibly care less.
> 
> Learn to embed, OP.


This is Lynx plox, you can't embed video in this forum section.


----------



## Love! (Feb 26, 2011)

Deo said:


> This is Lynx plox, you can't embed video in this forum section.


 ...what? That's kind of backwards. Wasn't the point of this forum to replace the video-of-the-day thing they used to have?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 26, 2011)

Love! said:


> ...what? That's kind of backwards. Wasn't the point of this forum to replace the video-of-the-day thing they used to have?


 
Here yo go Love, my sweet babita lover
[yt]OZJwSjor4hM[/yt]


----------



## Love! (Feb 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Here yo go Love, my sweet babita lover
> [yt]OZJwSjor4hM[/yt]


 I don't even know what a babita is...and this is still about as interesting to me as professional sports. WBC is old meme. I mean, they've got about thirty members nationwide all together. Wall Street is a threat to our freedoms. Washington is a threat to our freedoms. Our own natures are a threat to our freedoms. The WBC is just a travelling troupe of clowns hired to distract us from the real problems.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 26, 2011)

Love! said:


> I don't even know what a babita is...and this is still about as interesting to me as professional sports. WBC is old meme.


 
its a word i made up
it sounds like something spanish and i pretend it means "baby"


----------



## Deo (Feb 26, 2011)

woah Clayton how you do dat?
how do i the embed?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 26, 2011)

Deo said:


> woah Clayton how you do dat?
> how do i the embed?


Aight you take the URL:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZJwSjor4hM&feature=player_embedded

and copy ONLY THE PART IN RED and put it like this... just take away the *
[yt*]OZJwSjor4hM[/*yt]


----------



## Deo (Feb 26, 2011)

internetz i am lerning


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Feb 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Ehhhhhhh that sounds more like something /b/ would do. Anon is a lot more mature then /b/


 
Fine. If you want something down right you have to do it youself


----------



## Ratte (Feb 26, 2011)

itt we learn to bbcode


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 26, 2011)

What a cunt.


----------



## Conker (Feb 26, 2011)

This thread makes me want to learn more about the true Anon, since I'm really only familiar with their /b/ raids and antics :[


----------



## Attaman (Feb 27, 2011)

Conker said:


> This thread makes me want to learn more about the true Anon, since I'm really only familiar with their /b/ raids and antics :[


 
Well, a few weeks back they ousted HB Gary.  That was fun, revealing that they and a few other groups were working on falsifying documents to discredit Wikileaks, its supporters, and several unions.  HB Gary felt that.


----------

